# Hooked on a Cure Fishing Tournament



## Hooked on a Cure

Register by July 1st and receive a free Hooked on a Cure T-Shirt or women's tank top. Join now, for a great cause. For more information go to www.hookedoncure.com.

A BIG THANKS, to our first sponsors, Solar Guard Coatings!


----------

